
Open source wired alarm system retrofit works with SmartThings and Home Assistant - wammin
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nateclark/konnected-alarm-panel-revive-your-wired-alarm-syst?ref=81o2lj&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=nc-hn
======
simple10
This project passed it's goal of $25k in two hours.

~~~
wammin
we had lot of great support from our 600+ user community

